# Careful with dianette / diane35, especially if have history of anxiety/depression



## calm

I just wish someone had told me this years ago. This pill has been under study because of its severe anxiety depression second effects. I got so ill, and I was totally fine before taking it, hadn't had any problems for many years, and I went from being fine to being the illest I have ever been. So if you are taking it, or planning to, just take this in mind, and should you feel depression, anxiety, or anything else, stop taking it as quickly as possible.

There is loads of info on the internet, but I will leave just one link:

https://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2006/may/08/health.medicineandhealth


----------



## Deeper Blue

Its rare for anyone in the UK to be on it now because of the high risks of DVTs with it. 
x


----------



## booflebump

Docs here will only prescribe one or two 6 month courses for acne/hisirtuism due to dvt and liver damage risks x


----------



## Welshie

I was on it for 10 years straight so they do defo prescribe it for longer than 2 months. I even told the doc that it was banned in america and he said that it was fine. 

I am now trying to get this horrible thing out of my system.


----------



## Trumpetman21

My wife has been on Dianette for well over a decade - perhaps even over 15 years! It was prescribed to her mainly for acne and since she was diagnosed with PCOS her Doctor said it would help with that too.

She has been off it since December, looks like she won't be going onto it again any time soon if I can help it!


----------

